# Towable sprayer conversion



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

I use a 21 gallon northstar sprayer currently. I'll be selling my ztr and picking up a gm1600 to mow with as the property is much smaller.

Problem is I'll have nothing to pull it so I'm thinking I could purchase a walking boom and a longer hose. Larger the boom the better as I'll have about 18k sq ft.

Interested in something like this. But I'd rather not spend that much. https://www.ebay.com/i/252432195440?chn=ps&dispItem=1&ul_ref=http%253A%252F%252Frover.ebay.com%252Frover%252F1%252F711-117182-37290-0%252F2%253Fmpre%253Dhttps%25253A%25252F%25252Fwww.ebay.com%25252Fi%25252F252432195440%25253Fchn%25253Dps%252526dispItem%25253D1%2526itemid%253D252432195440%2526targetid%253D373383345519%2526device%253Dm%2526adtype%253Dpla%2526googleloc%253D9019595%2526poi%253D%2526campaignid%253D936429839%2526adgroupid%253D50718914630%2526rlsatarget%253Dpla-373383345519%2526abcId%253D1129646%2526merchantid%253D115343287%2526gclid%253DCjwKCAjw4KvPBRBeEiwAIqCB-baqMFkt7sg4XIGxEBO1h4CoHPUsKU1ISZ-i3ug1cc1tPYNqH-7OCBoC4aAQAvD_BwE%2526srcrot%253D711-117182-37290-0%2526rvr_id%253D1341999661668#appLaunched

Anybody here have something similar or possibly pointers? I also have a 4gal backpack but that's for gly.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

would it be wrong trying to uses a lesco spray gun instead? Would be used for pgr/fas/urea/tenacity.

I'd just assume it wouldn't be as efficient as a boom? Or am I thinking about this all wrong?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Have you looked at these?

https://youtu.be/f4iOFYYGH0A


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

I do need a push spreader but I don't think I could spend that much. But thanks for the video, it gave me another idea. I could piece together the boom that's located on the front and run a aux hose from the current sprayer I have.

Or I could re mount the boom that's on the current sprayer. That might be the best option.
Here's the sprayer that I have . https://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200645939_200645939?cm_mmc=Google-pla&utm_source=Google_PLA&utm_medium=Lawn%20%2B%20Garden%20%3E%20Sprayers%20%3E%20Trailer%20Sprayers&utm_campaign=NorthStar&utm_content=282785&gclid=Cj0KCQjwg7HPBRDUARIsAMeR_0gPWZpBL5Eaz0fUaPr9kkL_2QBhutFGJujFJOCHCUF3OyP0JqK8MB0aAhiyEALw_wcB

I've got to downsize all my current equipment so it would be nice to repurpose what I can.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

ABC123 said:


> I do need a push spreader but I don't think I could spend that much. But thanks for the video, it gave me another idea. I could piece together the boom that's located on the front and run a aux hose from the current sprayer I have.
> 
> Or I could re mount the boom that's on the current sprayer. That might be the best option.
> Here's the sprayer that I have . https://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200645939_200645939?cm_mmc=Google-pla&utm_source=Google_PLA&utm_medium=Lawn%20%2B%20Garden%20%3E%20Sprayers%20%3E%20Trailer%20Sprayers&utm_campaign=NorthStar&utm_content=282785&gclid=Cj0KCQjwg7HPBRDUARIsAMeR_0gPWZpBL5Eaz0fUaPr9kkL_2QBhutFGJujFJOCHCUF3OyP0JqK8MB0aAhiyEALw_wcB
> ...


Hey ABC

What did you end up deciding on? I'm pretty much in the same situation you are with the size of lawn. I just do not have a tow behind. A tow behind for me is mentally difficult because of agility, corners, and accuracy. Not sure I could do a tow behind mentally and I don't have a way to tow it. I could possibly use the 90cc 4 wheeler to tow it.

Could you use your tow behind pushing it manually but with a lot less liquid and a boom like you suggested?

I'm pretty much heading down the spreader mate path that Ware referenced unless there is a better solution. There is always the chapin walk behind.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

I've actually settled on the cheaper option of a square hopper broadcast spreader with a front mounted boom. The boom will be re purposed from the pull sprayer, I'll have to find a longer hose to go from the sprayer to the spreader with a shutoff valve. The manual states mph + psi = gal/k So that should be easy to calibrate. Just didn't want to make something and then figure out I didn't have enough pump power.


----------

